# Nova 16-24 woodcraft sale



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I am looking for a new lathe and I have came across the nova 16-24 that Woodcraft has on sale right now for like $950. Is this lathe any good? I was looking at the Jet EVS 1.5hp but the Nova is also a 1.5hp and little under half the price on the Jet. What are the pros and cons of the Nova 16-24 vs. the Jet EVS 1.5hp? Any tips or advice would be great! I like the Jet but it is $2400 and the Nova is only $950.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Besides the fact that I would never give Woodcraft my money, it sounds like a good deal….Though, it's likely Woodcraft won't honor it even though they are advertising it. That's been my experience with those thieves.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I have purchased from them before and had excellent customer service


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you are on a tight budget, and only have a small space to turn wood Nova 1624 might make a nice lathe. You have to move belt across pulleys to change speeds. When you look at optional accessories maybe not so inexpensive.

If you have the money and room, Jet 1642 heavier, with electronic speed control (EVS). Still have to move a belt over pulleys to switch from low to high range, but go from slow to fast turning a dial. Do not need to buy a hand wheel or bed extension. Only optional equipment I bought is smaller Robust tool rest for turning pens and other small turnings. I turn lot of unbalanced pieces so added a shelf and more weight to my lathe.

Delta & Jet have mini lathes a tad less expensive that have EVS. Optional accessaries do increase cost!

Which one to buy all about what you want to turn, space available, and budget.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Woodcraft is certainly a mixed bag when it comes to customer service. I've had both good and bad experiences, but nothing I didn't get resolved eventually. Sometimes it comes grudgingly, but it still came.

I hear the Nova is a good lathe despite it being a tad on the light side. A friend of mine has one, and he bolted it to a sturdy bench to give it a bit more mass.

For the price it's hard to beat. I think the quality is there.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I had one for several year, but sold it to down size. It was a great lathe, IMHO. Only takes a few seconds to change belts, I never had any trouble getting things done with the speeds available. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I like turning bowls and various items. Never made pens though. If I have the option to do big things safely, I like to try it. I will have plenty of room for whatever lathe.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Nova 3000, predecessor to the 16/24. It's not a bad unit for a starter lathe (that's where I'm at, a starter). Mine, bought second hand, is probably 14 years old or so and still in very good shape. As mentioned the speeds changes aren't quite as handy as an electronic model, but the price isn't as steep either.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Same as Fred - I've got a Nova 3000 as one of my lathes. I love it, it's solidly built, well balanced, and reliable. I added one of the add-on bed extensions to make it longer. I don't mind the the belt change-speed, it's fairly easy to do once you've done it a couple of times. If I ever trade out, or decide I need a 4th lathe I'll spring for the variable speed model.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Nova 16-24 to me is probably the only lathe I will ever need. I really like to make bowls and have made them up to 13" and do not think will go any larger. This lathe is rock solid and does all a non-pro bowl turner would want.


----------



## woodman44 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just bought the Nova 1642 from Woodcraft at the $ 950 price after comparing it with the Jet 1221evs also. I also plan to turn bowls, platters and peppermills etc. from logs. The saleman was very helpful in making the comparison of each machine since he had used the Nova 1642 himself. He also threw in their Super Nova 2 chuck package with the additional 3 jaws for $ 200, normally on sale foe $250.

Time will tell about the both the lathe and the Woodcraft service since this is my first lathe (and probably my last lathe) and my first purchase from Woodcraft.

Good luckon your decision.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ken … Sounds like you got a good deal on a very good piece of equipment.

Happy turning!


----------



## los (Sep 5, 2008)

Ken,

I just upgraded from the Nova 1624 to the DVR 2024.

I had the 1624 for two years and turned hundreds of bowls on that great lathe. I added some extra weight to it by hanging some old gym plate weights on each end(prob about 75-80 lbs on each end) and that made a huge difference.

Changing the belts is pretty easy so the variable speed isnt that big a deal. I eneded up moving to the DVR 2024 for the larger capacity and the variable speed was a great bonus.

If you have balanced blanks and keep the speed down you can do very large bowls with this lathe. I rough turned a 24 inch x 6 inch bowl from green magnolia this summer using the outboard tool rest accessory.

Enjoy your new lathe!!!

-Los


----------

